# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #19: Production Updates & Delay

## Eddie

*Project Update #19: Production Updates & Delay*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello Backers,
In this update I will be showing some images of the injection molded and 3D printed parts and discussing some delays to the Kickstarter schedule.
Currently, we are in the process of adjusting the molds to achieve perfect tolerance on all the parts. Because we use POM material to create joints, we need a very good fit between individually molded parts. This process is time consuming as each modification requires additional machining of the molds and a re-run of the samples. What happens when you initially cut a mold is that you have to factor in the plastic shrinkage, warping and the fact that corrections can only be made by removing material from the mold (you can never shrink the parts, only make them bigger). As a result, the safest approach is to make the mold a little bit smaller and work your way out.
I will be providing some details below, but this means that we will now only be testing the first units at the beginning of May. After we have completed our initial testing on 10-15 units, to make sure we are 100% satisfied with the BI V2.5, we will be entering main production where we expect to have all units shipped within a 2-4 weeks timeframe.
*Injection molded parts:*
Mould 3 - POM Material - Arm tips, T slot Slides, Extruder Tension Wheel, etc.
Delta arm with arm tips and joints
Arm set with tips
New self tensionning extruder wheel - To replace simple bearing
*3D printed parts in production:*
LCD Cover cases - We are producing 30-40 pcs per day.
 Although we spend a lot of time thinking and carefully planning there always seems to be some delays due to the nature of the process, so I cannot set a definitive date for shipment. I just want all backers to know that this is a serious project, that we have the manufacturing resources in place and that we are working diligently to deliver the units as fast as possible without compromising on quality. In the end, I promise everyone will be happy (especially with the V2.5 upgrades!).
Let us know your thoughts!

----------


## sherwini0987

hi, i would like to refer to your results once done. 1v1 lol fall guys

----------

